# ATV Disc



## Lew (Jun 8, 2003)

What a great site for getting information on food plots! I am just getting started and have read three books in the last month on food plots. Today I plan to buy an ATV and been looking at implements. It appear that the most import item I need is a disc. I have found two that may fit the bill, one is the Monroe Toughline type II and a flip disc sold by Northern Tool. Does anyone own these and would they recommend one or the other. Also looking at a flexible harrow. By reading past post I got good infirmation on sprayers and spreaders. With those three or four things I think I can be in business. There are other challenges like my land is in the western UP and my soil test came back 5.8 pH, so I need to find a good source of lime and someone or some lime dealer to spread it. Just finding this site is a great help already. I'm sure I will have a lot of questions for you guys. Lew


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Welcome to the site Lew. Good Luck on your quest to improve your land. Land stewardship is very rewarding.

Where's your place? I used to live in northern Houghton county.


----------



## Lew (Jun 8, 2003)

Luv2hunteup, My hunting property is not to far from Houghton county, just south of there in Iron county. I live down state but my heart is in the UP. My main goal is taking care of the deer and bow hunting, but also hope to attract in some turkeys. Do you know where to get lime in the area?? Also where are you located now?? Lew


----------



## eye1zLotto (Jun 1, 2003)

I'm doing the same thing: researching atv implements. Without a doubt, the monro tufline is the best out there. Also, the most expensive. But, there's a price for fresh oats and then a price for oats that have already gone through the horse  


BassPro in Auburn Hills carries the Monro disc in stock. Plus, they pay for the shipping to the store(big savings). Plus, they'll order the larger disc for you with no ship charges.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lew (Jun 8, 2003)

eye1zlotto, Thanks for the help. I did fine the tufline disc locally for $710. I will check out Pro Bass to see how their price compares. My biggest concern is moving the disc, it weighs 350 lbs and is 70" long. Also want to compare how performs versus a flexible harrow. I'm not sure if they do about the same job or are complimentary with each other. Learning as I go, but this forum is a big help. Lew


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Lew

To answer your question on lime, I have no idea who is currently selling Ag lime in the area. I doubt that anybody still has a commercial lime spreading operation in the area. Try the local conservation district or FSA they may be able to put you in touch with someone who has one. Check the Iron River area also.

We used to hunt the Sidnaw/Kenton area by either Bob Lake or Perch Lake. Also Iron River area north of the Wooden Nickle and along the Brule.

I now have a camp about 30 miles straight north of the bridge in Chippewa county. It's a great area and cuts 4 hours off the drive.

Take care in not pulling too big of equipment with your ATV, repairs to the trans and engine are not cheap. I have a Kodiak 400cc it's a great toy but doesn't replace a tractor with 3 pt implements.

Good Luck.


----------



## Ringneck (Jul 2, 2000)

I have the flip disk from northern and it does a decent job. The nice thing about it is that you can handle it off the tractor or atv without killing yourself just flip it over onto its wheels and move it to where you want. I tried pulling it behind a garden tractor and as long as I stayed on firm ground it worked fine but when going over ground already disked the tractor would lose traction. 2WD. Iwould think that an ATV would be great. Got a Kubota now 4WD PTO the works and the disk does a fine job. Now if only I could fine a cheap lime spreader...


----------



## Lew (Jun 8, 2003)

Ringneck, Thanks for the input. I like the idea of being easy to work with and move around. The Munro Tufline looks like a very good disc but hard to move and load on a trailer. It appears the the tongue of the flip disc is removable and the disc would take up less space on a trailer, is that correct ?? Plan to order something soon to get some fields ready for Fall planting. Lew


----------



## Lew (Jun 8, 2003)

Ringneck, I thought of another question, do you add weight to the disc to get better cutting power or is the weight of the disc enough ??


----------



## Ringneck (Jul 2, 2000)

Yes I have a couple of logs that I can lay across the frame and tie on with nylon straps. If you have a tractor with a 3pt hitch and can apply down pressure with it the weights won't be necessary. Depending on the terrain and the soil type as to how much weight and on just how deep you want to disk. Also the tonque is removable and reversible to change the angle of the pull. Sorry to take so long answering but just got back from a camping trip with the grandkids and it takes me awhile to catch up on the email.


----------

